# Recently Killed Makeup Tips



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi everyone-
Looking for a little input on my Dead Cheerleader makeup. Now, I have plenty of great trauma prosthetics-lacerations, gashes, swollen cheekbones, etc. What I could use advice on is- these cheerleaders are all recently murdered. Skin tone questions, rigor, blood pooling, mottled skin. Any help or tips out there?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Don't forget contact lens, i think they make a big difference with zombie make-up go for a dull, pale colour. Apart from that what about blue lips and lividity is usually a purple/red colour.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

freshly dead tutorial


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, her's what I came up with so far. I didnt use any prosthetics for the test run.:


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Living DeadGirl said:


> Thanks guys, her's what I came up with so far. I didnt use any prosthetics for the test run.:


It looks great love the bloodshot eye, looks so real. awesome work


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it looks great. Good job!


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

looking good can't wait to see the final


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! I think you look amazing!!! How did you accomplish the bloodshot eye?


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Amazing!! Well done. Can't wait to see it complete


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> Wow! I think you look amazing!!! How did you accomplish the bloodshot eye?



That is a scelra lense called "Ebola", gave the blown out blood vessel look. Thanks everyone!


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha forgot to mention, a few years ago just before Halloween someone dropped a metal edged book in my eye and it looked JUST like your lense! My whole eyeball was red for about 2 weeks until it began to fade to a purple colour.

Looked cool though I was temporarily blinded and unable to dress up for Halloween!


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

wildcat123 said:


> Haha forgot to mention, a few years ago just before Halloween someone dropped a metal edged book in my eye and it looked JUST like your lense! My whole eyeball was red for about 2 weeks until it began to fade to a purple colour.
> 
> Looked cool though I was temporarily blinded and unable to dress up for Halloween!



Damn! So you got the cool looking eye for free then! LOL, mine was 150.00 bucks to look like that, you shoulda used it to your advantage and did Halloween anyway...All kidding aside, wow! that must have hurt something awful..


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

I really like that zombie makeup video


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Living DeadGirl said:


> That is a scelra lense called "Ebola", gave the blown out blood vessel look. Thanks everyone!


That makes a lot more sense than what I was thinking!! LOLOLOL I was wondering, "Damn, what kind of drops did she use?!" LOLOL 

I couldn't tolerate one of those contact lens. I can't even wear the regular kind as I have severe dry eye. You're costume is going to be great!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

You did a fantasic job! You might just have the cops called if someone see's you walking around.


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

corn syrup
red food coloring
a tiny bit of black food coloring
and some water to make it less thick
perfect home made blood
and edible just in case


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

Annea said:


> Don't forget contact lens, i think they make a big difference with zombie make-up go for a dull, pale colour. Apart from that what about blue lips and lividity is usually a purple/red colour.


I agree, pale contacts will look good and the red looks good too. I think the pale white contacts that only show just small black pupils would be ideal, I think it would really show off the zombie look. you could add leaves in the hair if your cheerleader had died on the grass or among leaves.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Andy_Industries said:


> I agree, pale contacts will look good and the red looks good too. I think the pale white contacts that only show just small black pupils would be ideal, I think it would really show off the zombie look. you could add leaves in the hair if your cheerleader had died on the grass or among leaves.


You know what/ I actually have white lenses, thinking of one white eye and the other eye with the bloody lense...hmmm, maybe. Will see Halloween nite.


----------



## Andy_Industries (Oct 21, 2009)

'You know what/ I actually have white lenses, thinking of one white eye and the other eye with the bloody lense...hmmm, maybe. Will see Halloween nite.'

It's gonna look great, good job


----------



## zombiemommy (Oct 3, 2009)

oh??? Post a pic with both in can't wait to see this group shot


----------

